# Dremmeling the nails



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

I was dremmeling Cody's nails this morning, they are not real long but not real short either. We have laminate floors and I can hear his front paw nails clicking on the floor, so I want them shorter. How much can I dremmel in one session and how many days do I have to wait to do it again? I want the nails to be as short as possible, so no nail clicking can be heard








I know I can get to the quick even with a dremmel, but does the quick go backwards at some point, and then I can shorten the nails again?
Sorry for the stupid questions...


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

I do it once a week. You can see when you are getting close to the quick. It gets kinda whiteish.

I just do a little bit because mine hates the drmel so I just want him to get used to it.


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

I also use the dremel on Molly's nails once a week. If you think you can file a little more off I would maybe try and do some more tomorrow and take a little more off. The quick should start to receed the closer you get to it to allow you to file back a little more. That's why I try to do it once a week. Molly's nails are still not as short as I'd like them to be, but I'm also trying to get them so I don't hear her nails on the floor. Her nails grow like weeds too!!


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks for your replies. Seems like once a week is the way to go. maybe I will try more tomorrow or the next day. I know cody was trying to pull his paw off a couple of times and I just kept doing it, finally he whined a little, so I think I got too far with a couple of nails. There was no blood though. Poor baby!


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

Like Michelle said above, you can tell when you are getting close to the quick when you start to see white. I've gotten close enough to Molly's quick on accident that just a tiny spot of blood was showing thru the white part. Now if I had clipped her with the clippers it would have been bleeding like a stuffed pig!


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

And she probably would have screamed like a pig too







I was clipping Brandie's nails last night and she is not in favor of that.. we had a little bit of a wrestling match and screaming fit at first, but then she just let me do it... I did get too close on a couple nails and there was a drop of blood.
I think I saw white in his nails... I just got too close... and the entire time I was thinking he was being a BIG wimp..


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

If you are trying to shorten the nails, you need to grind off the hard outside shell part of the nail, just near the end, once you get back to the quick, This leaves the quick hanging out in the open and it will start to retreat. It helps even more if you walk them on pavement to wear it back some more. Of course, weekly grinding is critical.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Elaine...
would it not hurt the dog if the quick was showing and it was hitting against the pavement when he walks??


----------



## houston924 (Jan 30, 2008)

I do not own a dremmel but I am thinking of getting one after all the comments in the forum. What grind level do you use 220, higher, lower?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I love mine! Best thing to do to make sure you get the right equipment and prepare your dog well is to use the info at the doberdawn site Click Here!!!!


----------

